# Gallery changes!



## martygreene (Feb 27, 2006)

There are a few changes going on in the gallery, which you should be aware of.


New categories are being added to the MAC Product Gallery. This section of the gallery is for pictures of MAC products in their packaging. All members are welcome and encouraged to contribute. 


New categories and clarification of the Swatch Gallery. This section of the gallery contains swatches of all sorts of cosmetics, not just MAC. It is broken down into product types, and each type has a high-end and a budget section. Again, all members are welcome and encouraged to contribute to the swatch gallery. 


Unfortunately, due to technical difficulties which they create, members are no longer permitted to create sub-groups within their personal galleries. This feature has already been disabled, however we do ask that you assist us with purging the existing sub-groups.

Members who have images in sub-groups will need to move the images into their main galleries. To do so, view an image and click on Image Tools>Edit Image. You will then need to select "Member Albums" as the category (this is a dropdown box below the title text field), then click "save changes". This will move your image to your main gallery. Another method of moving your images from a sub-group to your main gallery is to click on 'My Stuff' and select 'Categories'. You can then empty all images in each category rather than moving each image one by one

Member sub-groups will be purged the weekend of March 17th. *Images not removed from member sub-groups by March 17th will be deleted.* We appreciate your assistance in this matter. We understand the appeal of sub-groups within your galleries, and are looking into a means of re-instituting them in some manner in the future, if we can find a way to do so without causing technical issues. 

Hopefully, these changes will make the gallery easier to use, navigate, and understand. For those who have not yet visited the gallery here on Specktra, it is located here: http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/ and is also accessable via the forum navigation bar at the top of your screen.


----------

